

Announcing TypeScript 0.9.5 - michael_miller
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/typescript/archive/2013/12/05/announcing-typescript-0-9-5.aspx

======
newsreader
Built times were cut in half! Pretty impressive. Time to take a look at this
platform.

------
johnny_reilly
Excellent news!

